# Political correctness gone mad (again)...



## robert@fm (Jan 10, 2018)

(reposted from my Facebook feed — I'm on there as "Robert Baker", the one currently with a blue-candle avatar and with Northerner and AJ Lang as friends.)

To celebrate the New Year, I treated myself to 4x500ml bottles of Koppaberg alcohol-free perry (I have always loved perry, and Koppaberg is a top brand). They went down a treat, so to this evening's grocery delivery I added 4 tins of Budweiser "Prohibition" alcohol-free lager. (As with perry, it's been quite a while since I last had any.)

To my surprise, on the receipt they were marked as "age-restricted"! Why?  I suspect someone at Sainsbury's doesn't get the "alcohol-free" bit.

You couldn't make it up. 

(I remember when liqueur chocolates weren't age restricted (I loved cherry brandy chocs as a kid -- still do, got myself some for Christmas). To my mind there's no point in that restriction, as the tiny amount of alcohol in each choc isn't going to give even a small child a buzz, and it's countered by the three drugs in chocolate anyway.)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2018)

I've always had a bit of a laugh when people talk about cake, trifle etc. that has got a bit of alcohol in it and everyone draws a sharp intake of breath as though it will render people paralytic!  No it won't!  Common sense, please!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2018)

OTOH I well recall my is helping her friend with the food for a 3yo's birthday party - all the mums we also invited to stay and she was making a grown ups trifle - but for some reason the jelly wouldn't set ......

One of the other neighbours told her there was a very good reason for that, when she looked at it - because it appeared to be 90% Harvey's Bristol Cream !


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 12, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I've always had a bit of a laugh when people talk about cake, trifle etc. that has got a bit of alcohol in it and everyone draws a sharp intake of breath as though it will render people paralytic!  No it won't!  Common sense, please!



My elder sister once made a jelly from gelatin and home-made burgandy-style wine! Tasted lovely, but we didn't expect the way it got us all tanked up pretty quickly...


----------



## trophywench (Jan 12, 2018)

Girl at work's dad used to make Burgundy from a Boot's kit - and that was pretty potent too Robert LOL


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 19, 2018)

To be fair, there are some folk on the pancreatitis forum for whom even a trace of alcohol can induce pain. Not me though


----------



## pav (Jan 19, 2018)

trophywench said:


> OTOH I well recall my is helping her friend with the food for a 3yo's birthday party - all the mums we also invited to stay and she was making a grown ups trifle - but for some reason the jelly wouldn't set ......
> 
> One of the other neighbours told her there was a very good reason for that, when she looked at it - because it appeared to be 90% Harvey's Bristol Cream !



That's how my mom used to make trifles, miss those and mum, tasted well wicked, though sherry on it's own not to my taste, same when making her own Xmas puddings always an added extra to add flavor.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 1, 2018)

I had heard of Christmas crackers being age restricted due to them having explosives in them. Maybe they think that if you bought about half a million pounds worth you would have enough to commit some kind of terrorist act.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 1, 2018)

OMG reminds me of sherry trifles that my Nan/aunts/great aunts made for family parties in the 70's. Robert I love your tale about the burgundy jelly


----------



## Redkite (Feb 1, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I've always had a bit of a laugh when people talk about cake, trifle etc. that has got a bit of alcohol in it and everyone draws a sharp intake of breath as though it will render people paralytic!  No it won't!  Common sense, please!



My Dad brought us back some rum cakes from Barbados - basically lovely coconut cakes literally soaked in rum.  They did have quite an effect on me!!!


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 1, 2018)

Reminds me of Mum's Christmas cake, she soaked it in so much brandy that I swear that it needed "Highly Flamable" warning signs...


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2018)

... good job it wasn't her birthday cake method too, then really Martin - you could never have had any candles to blow out, could you?


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 1, 2018)

trophywench said:


> you could never have had any candles to blow out, could you?


Hadn't thought of that..... She usually did a Dundee Cake for my birthday as I was never one for a more traditional birthday cake


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 1, 2018)

If you buy an egg slicer in the supermarket it rings up as age restricted (very sharp weapon).


----------



## trophywench (Feb 2, 2018)

Hee hee Vicsetter - in the olden days when I was a child, sliced HB eggs to form part of the decoration atop ones salad bowl, were all the rage.  Think peeling and slicing the eggs was about the first household task my mom entrusted to me aged approx. 7!  I feel pretty sure that had it been possible to slice my fingers I'd have done it!


----------



## Mark T (Feb 2, 2018)

Going off Topic a bit...



robert@fm said:


> (reposted from my Facebook feed — I'm on there as "Robert Baker", the one currently with a blue-candle avatar and with Northerner and AJ Lang as friends.)...


I think many of us have Northerner as a common friend on facebook 

Back on topic.  

Pretty much anything can be dangerous if used the wrong way.  A guy I worked for at BAe many years ago did Ninpo and knew how to stop an attacker using a rolled up newspaper.  Maybe there should be age limits to stop children buying grapes and small tomatoes? (choking hazard)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2018)

Let's not forget black puddings - lethal in the wrong hands!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 2, 2018)

I remember  reading about how a chainsaw had the following warning on the box: Do not use near your private parts , that was in Sweden.


----------



## Robin (Feb 2, 2018)

trophywench said:


> s was about the first household task my mom entrusted to me aged approx. 7! I feel pretty sure that had it been possible to slice my fingers I'd have done it!


That used to be my job from an early age too! I still have all my fingers.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 2, 2018)

At 7 yrs  old I used to help mum with peeling and chopping vegetables  and I’ve still got all my fingers.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2018)

Things have certainly changed since my childhood. I've read this morning that this superb painting (love Pre-Raphaelites!) has been removed from Manchester Art Gallery - what will be next? I once worked with a man who had 4 children. He was a member of a religious organisation that followed strict rules, and when his boys turned 12 he took them out of school to home-school them. Nothing wrong with home-schooling, but what struck me was how these boys would cope as they grew into adulthood if all they ever encountered were people following their own beliefs and teachings? They didn't home-school/mix with others from other cultures and backgrounds.


----------



## zuludog (Feb 2, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Things have certainly changed since my childhood. I've read this morning that this superb painting (love Pre-Raphaelites!) has been removed from Manchester Art Gallery - what will be next?



honi soit qui mal y pense


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 2, 2018)

This is the same thinking that the Victorians had in covering the wedding tackle of Greek and Roman statues with large ivy leaves. They did the same thing in Italy with Michelangelo’s David. When the ivy leaf was removed, thousands of Italian women were dismayed. Well, he was supposed to be a young boy....

With regard to the painting, whoever thought that it tokenised women is a complete and utter philistine. Whoever has seen a nymph wearing a bra?


----------



## grainger (Feb 2, 2018)

I clearly go against what’s seen as right - my 3yr old already helps in the kitchen, can cook an awesome scrambled egg on toast and is learning to cut and slice things now (cucumber, peppers etc)... Normally dressed as batman!


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 2, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> This is the same thinking that the Victorians had in covering the wedding tackle of Greek and Roman statues with large ivy leaves. They did the same thing in Italy with Michelangelo’s David. When the ivy leaf was removed, thousands of Italian women were dismayed. Well, he was supposed to be a young boy....
> 
> With regard to the painting, whoever thought that it tokenised women is a complete and utter philistine. Whoever has seen a nymph wearing a bra?


Yet, if you walk around Victorias house at Osbourne, there are no figleaves there. Seemingly Victoria and Albert enjoyed a good healthy time which makes the Victorians somewhat hypocritical. I believe also that the intimate body piercing known as a Prince Albert orginated with that named royal consort.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2018)

They used to put socks on furniture legs too!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2018)

Frills round piano legs, Alan!  What was the Peter Cook/Michael Caine film about the tontine - where the sons were killing off the dads cos they wanted to inherit, and Mr Caine caught sight of a lady's ankle and was so affected by it he fell in love?

I laughed out loud when I saw a picture today where a plain lady was holding up a sign with the legend 'Girls are not decoration'.  The very attractive young woman to her left held a sign with the single word 'Some'.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 3, 2018)

Most women aren’t the classic model eye candy. Just as well, they wouldn’t want men pestering them while they’re doing the ironing.

...I’ll just get my coat


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Feb 3, 2018)

Only ourselves to blame. Things have slid for years. Look at this equal rights rubbish. How can man and women be equal? Man can’t have a baby . Women can’t pass sas selection . Let’s have athletics. See how many women are involved ?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Only ourselves to blame. Things have slid for years. Look at this equal rights rubbish. How can man and women be equal? Man can’t have a baby . Women can’t pass sas selection . Let’s have athletics. See how many women are involved ?


I think that equal rights aren't concerned with gender-specific capabilities, but ensuring there is not discrimination where capability, task and opportunity are equal.


----------

